# Paramedic Pay SoCal Area?



## brooks08 (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm a EMT now, how much can I expect to get paid once I belome a Paramedic in the LA Area?


----------



## TransportJockey (Dec 8, 2010)

Hosemonkey or private ambulance? Cause that's a big difference.


----------



## brooks08 (Dec 8, 2010)

Private Ambulance while i'm waiting for Fire Dept's to start hiring.


----------



## CAOX3 (Dec 8, 2010)

Well from the fifty-thousand or so threads I have read on the subject, about five bucks an hour.


----------



## terrible one (Dec 9, 2010)

CAOX3 said:


> Well from the fifty-thousand or so threads I have read on the subject, about five bucks an hour.



LOL!

pretty close, depending on the company anywhere from $10-$18/hr hope you like running IFTs all day


----------



## MedJPavlo (Dec 9, 2010)

terrible one said:


> LOL!
> 
> pretty close, depending on the company anywhere from $10-$18/hr hope you like running IFTs all day


+1

and to OP your better off being a hose-dragger. There are so little amount of private ambulances that run fire calls. Now if you were a medic now, you could get a job at AMR NoHo or LA county McCormick RIGHT NOW. theyre desperate for new hire medics. oh well :glare:


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 9, 2010)

MedJPavlo said:


> +1
> 
> and to OP your better off being a hose-dragger. There are so little amount of private ambulances that run fire calls. Now if you were a medic now, you could get a job at AMR NoHo or LA county McCormick RIGHT NOW. theyre desperate for new hire medics. oh well :glare:



even amr NoHo and McCormick Medics dont run 911 often. AMR is IFT only unless covering antelope valley. McCormick ALS is primary IFT and can jump a 911 from time to time, but they still have to be EMT-B on scene unless the fire medic asks them to do als.


----------



## MedJPavlo (Dec 9, 2010)

socalmedic said:


> even amr NoHo and McCormick Medics dont run 911 often. AMR is IFT only unless covering antelope valley. McCormick ALS is primary IFT and can jump a 911 from time to time, but they still have to be EMT-B on scene unless the fire medic asks them to do als.


I understand that, which is why i told him to be a firefighter. I work for AMR NoHo and well aware that we never run 911 from that station.


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 9, 2010)

commute to the IE or Ventura and be a 911 medic.


----------



## MedJPavlo (Dec 10, 2010)

jgmedic said:


> commute to the IE or Ventura and be a 911 medic.


AMR Ventura :drool:


----------



## TheyCallMeNasty (Dec 11, 2010)

yea i did a ride along with the AMR rancho medic/emt rig and they ran 9 911 calls in one 12 hour shift


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 11, 2010)

i dont think i get 9 calls in a week.


----------



## clibb (Dec 11, 2010)

socalmedic said:


> i dont think i get 9 calls in a week.



Really?

We run about 9-15 911 calls on a normal 12 hour shift with a couple transfers (which we hate to do). On busy nights it's between 15-20 This is in Colorado though...

Do you do IFT only?


----------



## jgmedic (Dec 11, 2010)

Callen909 said:


> yea i did a ride along with the AMR rancho medic/emt rig and they ran 9 911 calls in one 12 hour shift



What area, that's pretty busy, my record in a 12 is 14 transports.(all 911)


----------



## socalmedic (Dec 12, 2010)

no, all 911. slow area, I work for a private industrial company who has an onsite Fire/EMS Dept. I am currently looking to move anywhere I can (preferably out of state). I feel my skill meter draining on every call, we drill all we can but i just don't see enough patients for a new medic. we average 2-4 calls per shift, one is usually a "hazard investigation" with the other three medical. usually an AMA or BLS. here we have the freedom to send them to urgent care, and they pick up the patient.


----------

